
The Story of Connie Converse (2010) - smacktoward
https://www.theawl.com/2010/08/the-story-of-connie-converse/
======
mindFilet
Wow, that’s the first site I’ve ever encountered, that actually respects the
Do Not Track setting, and actively prevents third-party content from loading!

~~~
CharlesW
The Awl was a treasure. RIP.

[https://www.theawl.com/2018/01/awl-ends/](https://www.theawl.com/2018/01/awl-
ends/)

